# Software recommendations



## brianm4 (May 18, 2012)

We currently have (2) 3-axis routers, a Komo and a Northwood. We generate hundreds of parts a day. We have a highly customized RouterCIM software that we are looking to upgrade. We are looking for a software that can:
program dwg or soldworks
be integrated with our MRP system
nest/optimize parts according to material
print labels of each part
We looked at MasterCAM, but would have to be highly customized as well. I was just wondering if there were other options that would be worth looking at.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dean Fowell (Sep 30, 2012)

I use ToolShop 2.0 from ART Australia I can use on router and lasers and many more PM me for more details


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Vectric Aspire and V Carve Pro do a nice job with CNC projects. They make custom post processors for many machines. I use both programs and have also used the code on a Haas milling center with no problems. 

Vectric - CNC Software Solutions - Wood Carving - Engraving - Signmaking - Routing - Machining

NOTE: I just checked and both Komo and Northwood postprocessors are included as standard.

Bill


----------



## Dean Fowell (Sep 30, 2012)

*Post Processors*

Yes Toolshop is able to allow you to creat your omwn machine Post as well forgot to add that


----------

